# Camshaft timing 2.0 SFI



## audi-man (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone help? I’ve seen lots of post that say there should be 16 links between the notches on the inlet and exhaust camshaft. However my exhaust cam has two marks on it. This is what’s causing me the problem. Which one do I use? My engine is a 2.0 SFI. 2004 model. Engine code is AXW. I've posted a pic of the cams showing the 2 marks on the inlet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## audi-man (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry. the 2 marks are on the exhaust cam. There is only one on the inlet cam


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Camshaft timing 2.0 SFI (audi-man)*

The procedure is to remove the adjuster that is on the exhaust cam. Install the cams and lock them in place with the special tool. Then install the chain and adjuster which will put the chain in the correct place. 
I've done it without removing the adjuster putting the chain on with the cams int he position they would be with the cams lined up to where the tool that locks them in place would be and had it work right every time. I don't have a pic of the tool on me or the part number off the top of my head. IF you saw how it sat in the manual I think you'd get exactly what I am saying.
You really need the cam locking tool to make sure everything is lined up correctly.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft timing 2.0 SFI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You really need the cam locking tool to make sure everything is lined up correctly. 

I did exactly what Chris said when I had to replace my intake cam... the adjuster wheel didn't want to come off (because the hulk apparently installed the polydrive bolt himself)... so I took both cams out with the chain on them... and set them back in place the same way. I had use a paint pen to mark the chain and teeth on each gear to be sure I got the right number of links when I put it back in.
Here's the tool, in place, as Chris described (in fact, that is Chris' tool that he loaned me):


----------



## audi-man (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply guy’s. The photo with the locking tool in place is really very helpful as it shows the position of the cams and the cut-out in the shafts. Can you remember how many links you counted and which mark on the exhaust cam you used? I don’t have the tool as it cost £80.00 and I’m only (hopefully) going to ever need it once. I’ve used the mark at the base of the exhaust sprocket and counted 17 links to the inlet mark. 16 links looks just of centre to me.
Thanks


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (audi-man)*

Well I made my own marks, and unfortunately it was over a year ago... so I don't remember the count... sorry man, pics are the best I can do for ya.


----------



## audi-man (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks. You've been a great help. I'll go with the pics and let you know how i get on. I should have it running by the weekend.
Thanks


----------



## audi-man (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi 2pt0tee, got the car running using the pics you sent. I used the mark at the base of the exhaust cam and counted 17 links between the mark on inlet cam. It ran perfect in the garage then took it for a run. 5 minutes on the road the warning lights came on and it started misfiring. I thought I’d missed something but it turned out to be a coil that packed up. Fit a new one and it’s been fine since then.
Thanks again


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (audi-man)*

would a cam locking tool from snapon or matco work or do you really need the vag specific part?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (audi-man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi-man* »_Hi 2pt0tee, got the car running using the pics you sent. I used the mark at the base of the exhaust cam and counted 17 links between the mark on inlet cam. It ran perfect in the garage then took it for a run. 5 minutes on the road the warning lights came on and it started misfiring. I thought I’d missed something but it turned out to be a coil that packed up. Fit a new one and it’s been fine since then.
Thanks again

Awesome, glad I could help


----------

